# Good place to learn in Winter/Colorado?



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Its never too late to start. I would start by looking for a club near you that has pool sessions and use the winter to bombproof your roll then in the spring go to RMOC or any of the local schools/teachers. And if you have the cash and time head to otterbar in california to learn. Have fun.


----------



## Gypsyblogger (Mar 2, 2008)

How far are you from Denver?


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Go to the huge pool that CWWA runs for kayakers on Sunday evening in Westminster.


----------

